# Snow camouflage outfit



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Buy a pair of white pants and jacket. There you go, you now have yourself some snow camo.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

LOL

10chars


----------



## MSH (Feb 6, 2010)

ThugHunter said:


> Buy a pair of white pants and jacket. There you go, you now have yourself some snow camo.


Ok thanks, where can I find the coolest white pants and jackets?


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

MSH said:


> Ok thanks, where can I find the coolest white pants and jackets?


You obviously know how to use google as you used it in your first post. Why not use it in your search for snow camo snowboard pants and jacket?:dunno: 

Let me google that for you

Let me google that for you


----------



## MSH (Feb 6, 2010)

ThugHunter said:


> You obviously know how to use google as you used it in your first post. Why not use it in your search for snow camo snowboard pants and jacket?:dunno:
> 
> Let me google that for you
> 
> Let me google that for you


Let me google that for you



MSH said:


> Ok thanks, where can I find the coolest white pants and jackets?


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

people that wear all white are one of my biggest pet peeves on a mountain. if its a high risk sport centered around speed and danger, why in god's name do you want to be invisible? the only good thing about the trend of gaudy neon crap is that you can spot everyone, noob or otherwise, from a mile away. do you really want someone going 40+ on a board with sharp metal edges to not see you til its too late to move?

for the record i wear a blue pants and a snake skin print jacket because a)nobody else has it and it distinguishes me from the crowd for friends, and b) it stands out from snow.


----------



## HUNT24/7 (Feb 8, 2010)

I bought my snow camo from Cabelas

Cabela's -- Search Simple Product


----------



## MSH (Feb 6, 2010)

MadBomber53045 said:


> people that wear all white are one of my biggest pet peeves on a mountain. if its a high risk sport centered around speed and danger, why in god's name do you want to be invisible? the only good thing about the trend of gaudy neon crap is that you can spot everyone, noob or otherwise, from a mile away. *do you really want someone going 40+ on a board with sharp metal edges to not see you til its too late to move?*
> 
> for the record i wear a blue pants and a snake skin print jacket because a)nobody else has it and it distinguishes me from the crowd for friends, and b) it stands out from snow.


Well, fortunately most people are dressed in colors so I'll see them before "its too late"

for the record I'm looking for this outfit because a) It looks dope, b) looks dope.

And we're not talking about all white, it's white, black and grey.

:thumbsup:


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

MadBomber53045 said:


> people that wear all white are one of my biggest pet peeves on a mountain. if its a high risk sport centered around speed and danger, why in god's name do you want to be invisible? the only good thing about the trend of gaudy neon crap is that you can spot everyone, noob or otherwise, from a mile away. do you really want someone going 40+ on a board with sharp metal edges to not see you til its too late to move?
> 
> for the record i wear a blue pants and a snake skin print jacket because a)nobody else has it and it distinguishes me from the crowd for friends, and b) it stands out from snow.


This.

I used to wear a white SB jacket, khaki SB pants, white helmet, white goggles. Once you realize you are invisible you feel like someone is going to t-bone you. Not to mention I spend most of my time in the sketchiest parts of the mountain...and would be screwed if I got hurt there.


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

Black and grey don't give great visibility either


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

MSH said:


> Well, fortunately most people are dressed in colors so I'll see them before "its too late"
> 
> for the record I'm looking for this outfit because a) It looks dope, b) looks dope.
> 
> ...


you know, man, i have better shit to do than get sucked into this waste of time. buy your camo, get thrashed by someone else in snow camo who didn't see you not seeing him and enjoy your hospital bill. if you think it looks good then by all means go ahead and buy it, but the point of camo is to make the person wearing it invisible from a distance (notice how shadows are shades of black and gray?...) so you'll be the only one enjoying it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

G2309 said:


> Black and grey don't give great visibility either


This is why I'm looking for a new jacket. All of my pants are black and my jacket is gray. I get a little concerned when riding at night or in bad conditions. I want to pick something up with better visibility.

Riding in a snow camo outfit is just beyond retarded. Go ahead and ride in that crap on some shitty days with snow, fog, etc. Sooner or later someone's not gonna see you and they're gonna blast your ass. I just hope they don't hurt themselves when it happens.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Sometimes the responses on this site are retarded beyond belief. Someone gets blasted for wearing bright colors if they suck at riding, yet if someone wears colors not that blend in, they get blasted for that too. People need to make up their minds around here, it's starting to confuse the world of snowboarding about what is RIGHT.

Bottom line, wear whatever you fuckin' want to wear. Just don't ask how to find it when it's all right in front of you to begin with.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

ThugHunter said:


> Sometimes the responses on this site are retarded beyond belief. Someone gets blasted for wearing bright colors if they suck at riding, yet if someone wears colors not that blend in, they get blasted for that too. People need to make up their minds around here, it's starting to confuse the world of snowboarding about what is RIGHT.
> 
> Bottom line, wear whatever you fuckin' want to wear. Just don't ask how to find it when it's all right in front of you to begin with.


WOW tell me about it! so are the "know-it-all" little 13 year olds on this site(ThugHugger) No one cares what you think about other people! Grow up get a life and stop thinking your the shit cause you sit on an online forum all day and hate on people! Little punk poser!


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

SnowShreder said:


> WOW tell me about it! so are the "know-it-all" little 13 year olds on this site(ThugHugger) No one cares what you think about other people! Grow up get a life and stop thinking your the shit cause you sit on an online forum all day and hate on people! Little punk poser!


I don't think much at all of other people. 

BTW, I rode with a snow camo jacket and black pants today and guess what, I wasn't involved in any collisions or even a close call. And this was at Breckenridge on a Saturday with great snow on Peak 8. Rock the snow camo, just be observant!!!


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i have the 08 shawn white tripps jacket in winter camo and its pretty sick. you can buy it cheap too since its last season!


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

SnowShreder said:


> WOW tell me about it! so are the "know-it-all" little 13 year olds on this site(ThugHugger) No one cares what you think about other people! Grow up get a life and stop thinking your the shit cause you sit on an online forum all day and hate on people! Little punk poser!


hey. sup? you new here? cool. uh, i thought i would let you know he is married with kids :laugh:


----------



## Nitrogen (Feb 10, 2010)

MSH said:


> Hey guys, where can I find an outfit in snow camouflage? Jacket and pants.
> 
> For those of you who don't know what snow camouflage is:
> 
> ...


You'll look like a Terrorist from CS...:laugh: 
But seriously don't get that. 
Last thing you want is having someone slam into and ruin your whole day.


----------



## bamorgan7 (Jan 10, 2010)

SPAZ said:


> hey. sup? you new here? cool. uh, i thought i would let you know he is married with kids :laugh:


i bet he feels BEYOND RETARTED.:laugh:


----------

